# New HydroConquest with ceramic bezels insert



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)

https://www.longines.com/novelties/the-longines-hydroconquest


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

may have to add one of those to my Longines collection


----------



## Dyneema (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice stuff coming out of Longines this year. Real excited to see this one in person.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Please upgrade the lume. Please upgrade the lume. Please upgrade the lume.


----------



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)

Dyneema said:


> Nice stuff coming out of Longines this year. Real excited to see this one in person.


Me too - that and the new black PVD LLD with upgraded movement


----------



## to_fr (Dec 11, 2016)

Now that's the Hydroconquest stepping up a notch. We'll have to rethink the comparison between Hydro and Aquaracer from now on...


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

to_fr said:


> We'll have to rethink the comparison between Hydro and Aquaracer from now on...


New Hydro is step above Aquaracer. The same materials and quality and much better caliber and lower price. There is no comparison between these two. New hydro will be the bestseller. I think Oris also should be very afraid of new Hydro...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Oris is a still better deal


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Oris is a still better deal


True but looks play a huge roll.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks cleaner than the previous cluttered design with extraneous markings but no 39mm? And is that Submariner bezel? Looks more generic now.


----------



## Ventenberry (Sep 27, 2015)

I hope they come out with a quartz version.


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Oris is a still better deal


Better deal? Is that a joke? Much worse movement for a much bigger price is still a better deal? )


----------



## to_fr (Dec 11, 2016)

No, Oris is not better. They are on par unless you are very picky as a customer, then I'd say the new Hydro is somewhat better even though it's personal.


----------



## motanuincaltat (Apr 20, 2017)

I am going to tell you what I would have done. 

1 ) I would have left the dial unchanged. Although the dial seems to be very busy in pics in real life is just perfect. This is a matter of discussion thought. It may look nice both ways. 

BUUUT! Definitely :

2) I would have kept the red arrow at the tip of the second have (they added the lume now) and I would have added the lume at the back of the second hand (like on the SKX).

3) I would have changed the clasp (machined with more micro adjustments) 

Then it would have been something like Hydroconquest VS Seamaster instead of Hydroconquest vs Aqua Racer or AQUIS. 

In my humble opinion! 

Basically the watch would be flawless.


----------



## krisrsolebury (Sep 28, 2016)

I like everything about this new update. I'm in the market for a diver sometime this year and have flipped back and forth between a bunch of options - but I have to admit that they Hydroconquest was never on my list for two big reasons: something about it looked dated, and the lack of a ceramic bezel.

This update solved all of the issues I had with the previous version and more:

Love that they cleaned up the dial and got rid of the inner ring of indices. The dial looked too cluttered to me in the past, with the huge numerals, two sets of indices, etc. This looks much sleeker.

Love the new second hand.

Ceramic bezel - no brainer - and I like the layout of the markers on it much better than the markers on the old aluminum one - looks much more modern.

Full coin edge bezel all the way around, nice.

I really like the look of the updated rubber strap, and supposedly it feels better/more ergonomic as well...

Annnnd icing on the cake: the grey dial/bezel/strap version as an option, as well as the 41/43 size choices.

This update brings it from a watch that I wasn't even considering to a top contender. Glad Longines gave it a little love this year.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Does anyone know if the bracelet is tapered and what the clasp looks like?


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

What's the price on the new ceramic model?


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

Chris Stark said:


> What's the price on the new ceramic model?


1420 EUR


----------



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)

tiki5698 said:


> Does anyone know if the bracelet is tapered and what the clasp looks like?


Good questions:think: - Does anyone know the answer?


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Oleksiis said:


> 1420 EUR


Dang.. that's a big increase from the current one


----------



## onefishtaco (Oct 14, 2017)

Is this the price for it on rubber? I also wonder if the 43mm priced higher?


Oleksiis said:


> 1420 EUR


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

tiki5698 said:


> Does anyone know if the bracelet is tapered and what the clasp looks like?


Clasp on bracelet looks almost the same. No push buttons. Just the same tri-fold buckle. The bracelet looks different. Clasp on rubber band has push buttons.


----------



## Ventenberry (Sep 27, 2015)

I hope the 1420 Euro price is incorrect. From what I can tell, the new version of the HydroConquest uses the same caliber as the old version. The only big changes appear to be the ceramic bezel and a new dial layout. In my mind, it's hard to justify that much of price increase for the new version.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

I am glad there will be lume on the second hand. I have OCD about dive watches without a lumed second hand. Looking back that is why I sold my past hydroconquests. I also like the ceramic bezel and the coin edge and cleaner dial.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Oleksiis said:


> Clasp on bracelet looks almost the same. No push buttons. Just the same tri-fold buckle. The bracelet looks different. Clasp on rubber band has push buttons.


Thanks, if the clasp is the same I definitely will not be buying. Hated that thing on my hydroconquest.


----------

